# Авиация > До 1945 >  Лётчики 2-й МВ о перегрузках в бою

## Василий бардов

Вдобавок к вопросам Александра Сердюкова я получил для С.Ф.Долгушина ещё такие вопросы с форума http://avia.ru/forum/5/4/21958472287...l?topiccount=1 :
(что читатели этого форума могут сказать по этому поводу либо привести высказывания лётчиков 2-й МВ?)

*Началось всё с того, что я опубликовал на том форуме цитату пилота Харрикейна Хренова, которую меня попросил показать Долгушину Александр Сердюков:*

*Хренов*: 'На "ишаке" я летал много, но уже позднее. Знаешь, самолет верткий, шустрый, маневренный, но после ЯКов и Лавочек он не вдохновляет. 
А "Харитошу" все равно любить буду, как первую учительницу в школе. Пусть все писарчуки его склоняют как хотят".

*Долгушин*: '(На Харрикейне - В.Б.):
- во первых, на взлёте - смотри, сколько наддув - нельзя полностью (газ - В.Б.) дать,
- во вторых, дерёшься - до определённой высоты смотри, не 'передай' наддув, а то мотор разорвётся!
Что это за самолёт?! 
- В штопор он сваливался легко. И выходил легко - так же как и И-16! 
- Так же можно было 'ноги сунуть' и повернуть его вот так вот (показывает - В.Б.). Только боишься, чтобы хвост не отлетел! :) Ведь он не рассчитан на 14G перегрузку'. 

*На этот рассказ С.Ф.Долгушина  получил такой вот ответ на том форуме:*

*"Защитник И-16" - Бардову Василию:*  "Осветите пожалуйста поподробнее о 14G перегрузках в бою. А то все оычно говорят только о том, что современные летчики в специальных скафандрах всего 8G выдерживать могут. 
Я так полагаю, что на самом деле этот вопрос орчень просто: максимальная перегрузка возникает только на короткое время - когда самолет из прямого полета переходит в вираж. В этот момент скорость истребителя еще максимальна, поэтому и перегрузка велика. Однако, при движении по круговой траектории (в постоянном вираже)скорость самолета на самом деле уменьшается в два раза (вместо 600 км/ч - реальная скорость любого истребителя в установившемся вираже = порядка 300 км/ч)
Поэтому в установившемся вираже и перегрузка в два раза меньше, чем при входе в вираж. И когда все говорят, что современные летчики выдерживают перегузку 8G - то это надо понимать так, что это при многократных виражах. А пилоты времен второй мировой войны могли выдерживать и перегрузку большей величины - но на сравнительно короткое время. Потому, что чем короче время действия перегрузки, тем большую ее величину способен выдержать человек.
Поэтому уважаемый Василий - уточните пожалуйста - Какие максимальные величины перегрузки выдерживали советские лечики в боях, и как долго длились разные перегрузки? 
09/04/2007 [18:57:23]
===================
"Защитник И-16": 
"Я думаю, что вопрос по перегрузкам в воздушных боях очень важен и интересен. Из любителей авиации мало кто догадывается, что фактор перегрузки - НАИВАЖНЕЙШИЙ в воздушном бою. Потому, что главное - это зайти самолету врага в хвост. А тот если видит тебя, то вовсю старается уклонится. А единственный способ уклонения - это разворот, то есть движение по круговой траектории. Причем многие не слишком обоснованно разделяют маневренность в бою на в вертикальной плоскости и маневренность в горизонтальной плоскости. На самом деле маневрирование в вертикальной плоскости - все эти мертвые петли - это тоже в сущности обычное движение по круговым траекториям, хотя тут сильно примешивается фактор мощности мотора относящийся к весу самолета, но все равно - главное - это движение по кругу. Точно так же как и виражи выполняемые в горизонтальной плоскости - в сущности это обыкновенное движение по кругу. 
http://keep4u.ru/full/070410/20ffb88ad0a322bf4a/jpg
Дело в том, что все пули и снаряды выпущенные из бортового оружия самолетов - ВСЕГДА ЛЕТЯТ ПО КАСАТЕЛЬНОЙ К круговой траектории. Для наглядности - просто приложите линейку к кругу - и вы увидите как летят пули из самолетного пулемета. А это значит, что если два самолета кружатся в вираже с центром которого является один и тот же круг - то попасть друг в друга они не могут ни в каком случае. Всем кто не понимает принципа ведения воздушных боев, кажется, что достаточно одному из самолетов кружится по кругу, центр которого не совпадает с центром круга самолета-мишени - то тогда он сможет попасть. Но на самом деле это практически нельзя. Потому, что издалека стрелять - наверняка промахнешься. А стрелять надо только с близкого расстояния. Однако - если летчик самолета-мишени - не дурак, то он все время старается крутить свой самолет по круговой траектории, и стреляющий самолет вынужден повторять все его маневры. И ВОТ ТУТ ИГРАЕТ ОГРОМНУЮ РОЛЬ МАНЕВРЕННОСТЬ САМОЛЕТА. 
http://keep4u.ru/full/070410/53e68268a07897b510/jpg
Если догоняющий и стреляющий в данном случае самолет имеет более лучшую маневренность - то есть ОН МОЖЕТ КРУЖИТСЯ ПО КРУГУ МЕНЬШЕГО радиуса, то тогда несмотря на то, что его пули и снаряды летят по касательной - но они смогут попасть в самолет мишень. Или возможно такое близкое сближение, что промахнуться будет нельзя. Например: самолет Ла-5 имел более лучшую маневренность, чем немецкие истребители: Фокке-Вульф-190 и Ме-109, это значит, что Ла-5 имел меньший радиус виража, то есть он мог кружится по кругу меньше радиусом чем вражеские самолеты. Поэтому за 4-5 полных виражей Ла-5 НЕИЗБЕЖНО заходил в хвост любому немецкому самолету, если тот не переставал эту смертельную карусель и не стремился вырваться из нее попросту дав деру. И ЭТО ГЛАВНЫЙ ЗАКОН ВОЗДУШНОГО БОЯ: тот самолет который может совершать круг меньшего радиуса - неважно: в вертикальной или горизонтальной плоскости - тот и победит, если его пилот не дурак. И лучшее что может делать противник против более маневренного самолета - это попросту не вступать с ним в маневренный бой, а либо стараться убежать, либо ждать момента, когда летчик маневренного самолета просто зазевается и будет лететь по прямой линии. Поэтому тем любителям авиации, которые хотят хоть что-нибудь понимать в основах воздушного боя - они должны знать самый главный фактор: РАДИУС ВИРАЖА каждого истребителя времен ВМВ. И надо полагать, что И-16 имели наименьший радиус виража среди всех истребителей монопланов времен второй мировой войны, поэтому немцы ставили жесткое условие - никогда не вступать с этими истребителями в маневренный бой - Никогда не загоняйте КРЫСУ В УГОЛ - ОНА МОЖЕТ ВЦЕПИТЬСЯ ВАМ В ГЛОТКУ! Крысой они называли ишачок. Единственная надежда немцев была выискивать молодых и плохообученных 'зеленых' советских пилотов, которые не осматриваются в воздухе и глупо летят прямым курсом, даже не видя, что сзади к ним подбирается фриц. Вот таких немцы сбивали иногда по пять штук подряд. 
http://keep4u.ru/full/070410/ce07504108ada6bf92/jpg
Поэтому, уважаемый Василий - очень хотелось бы знать: КАКОЙ РЕАЛЬНЫЙ РАДИУС ВИРАЖА имел истребитель И-16 и все сравниваемые самолеты времен второй мировой войны: все Яки, Лавочкины, Мессершмитты, Фоккевульфы и до кучи: Аэрокобры, Спитфайры, Харрикейны и Мустанги - все, что удастся узнать у профессиональных летчиков потому, что этот показатель - радиус виража - почти никогда не публикуют в военной литературе, а он намного важнее, чем скорость. И если Вы опубликуете простейшую таблицу на этом форуме с цифрой радиуса виража разных истребителей - то многие читатели вам будут благодарны. Причем должен стоять не просто один радиус виража - а еще и время виража у каждого самолета, и скорость полета истребителя в этом установившемся вираже, так как эта скорость примерно в два раза меньше максимальной скорости горизонтального прямолинейного полета.
8888888888888888888888888888888888888888

Однако, многие читатели не подозревают, что технический радиус виража - это тоже не конечный показатель. Дело в том, что при входе в вираж летчик испытывает перегрузку. И чем больше скорость самолета, чем круче радиус виража - ТЕМ БОЛЬШЕ ПЕРЕГРУЗКА. А это очень тяжело для организма - перенести такой вес. Потому, что например при восьмикратной перегрузке вес тела человека увеличивается в восемь раз. Это примерно так же, как если на каждого из вас сверху сядет восемь человек равного вам веса. И вполне возможно, что многие молодые пилоты не понимая смертельной опасности - наверное берегли себя, не подвергая сверхбольшим перегрузкам. Поэтому они не вводили свои самолеты в пиковые режимы вращения на виражах крутых радиусов, от чего их более опытный противник не жалеющий себя мог заставить крутиться свой самолет по кругу МЕНЬШЕГО РАДИУСА и этим получал преимущество в бою, заходя в хвост самолету пусть имеющего и более лучшую техническую маневренность, но неопытный пилот которого маневрировал в бою С МЕНЬШИМИ ПЕРЕГРУЗКАМИ, чем его более опытный противник. Из этого можно сделать вывод, что опытность пилотов можно условно сравнивать по такому фактору: КАКУЮ ВЕЛИЧИНУ ПЕРЕГРУЗКИ Они обычно давали своему самолету в воздушных боях? И это фактор следует считать одним из важнейших показателей. 
И отсюда следует моя просьба: у всех и у каждого оставшегося живым летчиков истребителей времен второй мировой войны ВСЕГДА СПРАШИВАТЬ ВЕЛИЧИНУ ПЕРЕГРУЗКИ, которую они испытывали в воздушных боях! И публиковать ее в книгах и на военных форумах". 
10/04/2007 [16:07:36]
==================
_Ну что, отвечать на вопросы "Защитника И-16" пожалуй стоит с того, как до войны советских лётчиков тренеровали и готовили к этим перегрузкам:_

*Долгушин*: «Теперь – (тренеровка – В.Б.) на перегрузку: в полку была тренеровочная центрифуга с кабинами – самая настоящая, такая же, что и у космонавтов. Так (в нерабочем состоянии – В.Б.) она стоит – вот тут это (показывает) – их несколько кабин то – 4. И вот они на перекрестье висят. И вот тебя запускают. Когда начинают раскручивать – кабина и уходит туда и при большой перегрузке она в конце концов становится вот так» (показывает).

_Вот ещё рассказ С.Ф.Долгушина о перегрузках в бою и на тренеровках:_

*Бардов-Долгушину*: «Ктото из лётчиков-истребителей, кажется воевавших в Испании, как то сказал, что прихоодилось в бою так крутить головой, что удивлялись как только головы у нас не отваливались»!  :Smile:  

Долгушин: “Буквально”!

Бардов: “Так что это была не шутка”?! 

Долгушин: “Это не шутка! Вот это – умение головой вертеть, но не без толку а всё замечать! И замечать даже с огромной перегрузкой: жёлтые круги у разных лётчиков по разному: 
- у меня, например, они появлялись, когда перегрузка за 6,5 (G) заходит. До шести я держал свободно. 
- а у некоторых – на 4,5-5 G перегрузки жёлтые круги” (шли). 

*Бардов*: «А перегрузки были при пикировании и при резких»?…

*Долгушин*: «Нет:
–	при резких разворотах
–	и по вертикали когда машину «рвёшь»… 
Причём «рвать» то машину нужно с умом: 
-	если её рвёшь вот так вот (показывает) – она вот так вот идёт, потому что поступательная скорость ещё не погашена… Поэтому её если поставишь вот так – она пузом пройдёт и скорость потеряет. И всё! 
-	мало дёрнул её (взял на себя) – вот тут скорость потеряешь!Поэтому»…

Бардов: «Творческий подход - главное был»? 

Долгушин: «Да. Вся техника заключалась в том, чтобы выбрать такой момент, оптимальный, что берёшь и используешь планер – скорость используешь и не теряешь ни при малой скорости ни при большой перегрузке – не теряешь скорости – как на планере пилотировать – самое главное! Но и использовать тягу двигателя – это самое было лучшее! Другое дело, когда уже на хвосте у тебя - nогда уже рви как хочешь»! :)

----------


## Василий бардов

Бардов-Долгушину (Сентябрь-2006-09.WAV, 09:14): «А помните, Вы рассказывали мне:
-	как до войны, когда были ещё в Бобруйске и в Лиде, устраивали и отрабатывали учебные воздушные бои со своим командиром звена, 
-	как он Вас тренеровал – как сходились, рассходились, вертели…»?

ДОЛГУШИН: «И на МИГе (впоследствии – В.Б.) так же. Ну, начинался бой как: 
-	сходились в лоб, 
-	сойдёмся, а тут (показывает) - проскакивали,
-	а потом на вертикали и крутимся – кто первый зайдёт в хвост»…

Бардов: «А когда сходились в лоб – потом шли на вертикаль»?

Долгушин: «Кто как – кто как хочет. Что хочешь – то и делай, хоть на переворот иди – дело твоё – как хочешь «рви» машину»…

Бардов: «А с кем Вы тогда тренеровались (начиная с Бобруйска)»?

ДОЛГУШИН: «Это был командир звена мой – Паша Волков (в 1-й эскадрильи, куда Долгушин попал сразу после училища – В.Б.)

Бардов: вот как описывал Щеглов Волкова в своей книге «А потом пришла победа»:
Щеглов: «Долгушин взглянул на своего командира звена, старшего лейтенанта Павла Волкова. Его волевое лицо»…

Долгушин: «Но он более грузный был (чем сам Долгушин – В.Б.) и не держал таких перегрузок как я. Он был такой, крепкий мужик! А я то был  “щепка”. Ну, в плечах ещё было что-то. Лёгкие хорошие – я мог 7 литров и 800 грамм выдувать на этом приборе - спирометре. И я держал легко перегрузку, а Волков не выдерживал и за счёт этого подчас я победителем выходил”. :)

Бардов-Долгушину (Сентябрь-2006-09.WAV, 10:09): «А это было только у Вас с Волковым или и другие командиры звеньев»?…

Долгушин: «Все командиры звеньев также «дрались» со своими: 
- иногда дрались звено на звено, 
- иногда - 6х6, 
- иногда - 9х9 в куче. 
Но (когда дрались в куче - В.Б.) - было трудно (разобрать, где свой, где чужой – В.Б.), потому что:
-	«деруться» то одни и те же самолёты,
-	раскраска одна и та же,
-	номера далеко не увидишь.
Потому, что:
- когда дерёшься с Мессершмиттом – я же вижу: вот свой самолёт, а вот – «Мессер», 
- А тут – одни и те же. 
Поэтому особо такой «драки» небыло. 
Другое дело – мы ставили вопрос драться с И-153 и дрались: они летают и мы летаем. Прилетаем где-нибудь договорились»… 

Бардов: «То есть, уже прилетев в г. Лида»?

Долгушин: «Да: 
– командир дивизии или его заместитель определит: «Сходитесь здесь». Один прикрывает, другой наступает,
- На следующий день приходят – этот прикрывает, а тот – наступает. Вот это было. Почти что весь лётный состав пропустили. Так и занимались". 

Бардов: «А И-16 выигрывали у И-153 из за того, что как истребители были лучше (их ТТХ были выше)?

Долгушин: «Ну, на вертикали мы были сильнее, а на вираже – они. Но по перегрузке они одинаковые машины. (Но главное – В.Б.) кто управляет машиной. Подчас машина у него лучше и его же бьют – ему достаётся. Что-то не продумал… Ведь кроме управления машиной, надо ещё и голову иметь. Как футболисты говорят: «Нужны в футболе не только ноги, но и нужна в футболе голова»! А тут – и голова и руки и ноги нужны! У кого «фитиль длинный и мокрый» - тот хуже – и летает и дерёться – зависит от «фитиля» - как он догорает – быстро или нет».

----------


## Василий бардов

*БАРДОВ* (Сентябрь-2006-01.WAV, 2835): «А про Якушина Вы говорили, что когда он проверял у Вас технику пилотирования, то Вы такие предельные нагрузки дали, что у него у самого пошли жёлтые круги и что он Вам сказал?!… Ну, как это грамотно называется – то что Вы делали и из-за чего у него круги пошли»?

*ДОЛГУШИН*: «Перегрузка». 

БАРДОВ: «Ага – дали очень большую перегрузку»?

ДОЛГУШИН: «Ну, резко на себя (ручку управления И-16 потянул – В.Б.). Ведь когда тянешь машину - ручку берёшь и ставишь вот так» (показывает – В.Б.) …

БАРДОВ: «Это кабрирование называется»?

ДОЛГУШИН: «Кабрирование. Когда поставишь – тогда немножко ручку туда. Вот это – «переломить машину» - тут можно… (Так – В.Б.) я тоже иногда тянул, но больше всего – за боевой разворот. 
А боевой разворот – вот (показывает): делаешь крен и вот так (показывает) идёшь … на 180 (градусов) развернулся с набором высоты – это боевой разворот. А машину в конце боевого разворота  когда «вытаскиваешь» и она вот так вот (показывает) почти што лежит – её выворачиваешь и всё. И поэтому в молодости я, когда ещё не всё понимал, аккурат тянул её. А вообщето её тянуть сильно не надо. Почему: у каждого самолёта есть своё понимание (этого вопроса – «силовое» и «планерное» - В.Б.). Лучше всего – планерное. Это так: «берёшь»… Ведь:
-	машину можно «взять» - она вот так (показывает – В.Б.) – пузом (пойдёт – В.Б.) и скорость потеряешь,
-	мало возьмёшь перегрузки – вот тут (показывает) скорость потеряешь и «свернёшься» (в «штопор» - В.Б.). 
Поэтому лучше всего, когда её (машину – самолёт – В.Б.) тянешь и она идёт вот так (показывает)»…

БАРДОВ: «По оптимальному пути»?

ДОЛГУШИН: «Да – по оптимальному»…

БАРДОВ: «С максимальным использованием скорости, чтобы не терять скорости»?

ДОЛГУШИН: «Да-да – чтобы не создавать большие углы, чтобы она шла точно по линии полёта, потому что:
-	если так вот возьмешь (показывает) – её так вот загнёшь – меньше высоты наберёшь,
-	мало возьмёшь – тут скорость потеряешь – «повиснешь». Поэтому вот это оптимальное (понимание – В.Б.) – приходит уже с опытом. 
Ну и когда был проверяющий (Якушин – В.Б.) – я вот так вот (продемонстрировал ему – В.Б.) разок – дескать я могу держать. Но тянул тоже… Я ж до 12 (единиц «G» – В.Б.) не тянул»!

БАРДОВ: «И Якушин приземлившись похвалил Вас перед всеми лётчиками»?

ДОЛГУШИН: «Да. Он сказал: «Молодец»! Он человека 3-4 проверил: мы пересаживались - я выскакиваю – другой садиться и опять взлёт! 2 полёта он сделал – пересаживается на другую спарку, а там лётчик уже сидит – некогда! А когда он четырёшь проверил – вся эскадрилья собралась и вот он тут разбор сделал".

----------


## Василий бардов

*Вот ещё беседа о перегрузках в воздушных боях:*

Бардов: «Юнкерс-87 – он же почти как большой истребитель по форме и компановке».

Долгушин: «Но машина крепкая была: они же метров на 200 идёт, перевалил (через крыло – В.Б.), бомбы сбросил и перед землёй как «хватит» её (т.е. резко тянули ручку управления на себя – В.Б.)! Перегрузку давали громадную, для того, чтобы вывести самолёт (из пикирования – В.Б.). А раз перегрузка большая»…

Бардов: «Надо и самолёт крепкий иметь»!

Долгушин: «Да – крепкий самолёт иметь. Поэтому машина крепкая была – и плоскости и всё – иначе всё отвалится при такой нагрузке! Впечатление такое, что:
-	он буквально идёт под 90 (градусов – В.Б.),-	метров на 15-20 перед землёй хватает её и (вытягивает из пикирования – В.Б.).
Какую он перегрузку создаёт, чтобы вот так машину «сломать»»!

Бардов: «А знаете, как описывали это сами лётчики пикирующих бомбардировщиков? Они говорили: ты висишь на привязных ремнях, стоишь на педалях и в таком «подвешенном состоянии» падаешь туда вниз»!

Долгушин: «Вот когда они переводят в пикирование – да. А некоторые – вот так (показывает) – «ломали» и всё». 

Бардов: «Переворачивались на крыло и падали»?!

Долгушин: «Да – переворачивались на 180 градусов – переворот делали! Вот:
-	Ю-88 -  те вот так (показывает – «клевали носом» - В.Б.) – «отдавали (ручку управления – В.Б.) от себя и переводили (самолёт в пикирование – В.Б.). Бомбили конечно не под 90 градусов, но гдарусов до 60 доходили.
-	А Ю-87 – я не видел, чтобы они вот так (как Ю-88 – В.Б.) шли – вот только так – «ломает» ево и всё – и под 90 градусов идёт»!

----------


## Василий бардов

Интервью А.Драбкина с С.Ф.Долгушиным: 
http://www.iremember.ru/index.php?op...sk=view&id=512 

Долгушин С.Ф.: "...в мирное время есть такая центрифуга: электромотор, привод вращается, а на нем там кабина. Сиденье на прутьях подвешено, все это вращается, и летчик себя привязывает и начинает вращаться, все больше, больше оборотов! Так лётчиков проверяют. Врач нажмет кнопку, появляется лампочка, а проверяют вот как: когда у тебя желтые круги появятся, то эту красную лампочку, которая у тебя загорается перед глазами, ты уже не видишь.

А.Д.: - А ты должен ее погасить?

- Ну да! И вот он зажжет буквально на секунду, и я кнопкой гашу эту лампочку, а врач смотрит. Перегрузка восемь - я гашу. Девять - я гашу. Десять - гашу. Одиннадцать - гашу. Двенадцать - я не замечаю. Значит уже всё, хватит. А то доведут и до 14! Я гасил и при перегрузке до 14-ти. Вот такая была проверка.

А.Д.: - Это перед войной было?

- Да. Перед войной нас вот таким образом проверяли. Было оборудование. Физкультурный зал: там обязательно батут, брусья, перекладина, кольца, центрифуга. Оборудован специальный зал.

А.Д.: - Как Вы считаете, какой должна быть физическая подготовка летчика?

- Высокой. Во-первых, и руки должны быть крепкие, не так просто тянуть. Когда я учился на Каче, я легко держал перегрузки. После инструктора Сверенчука я это мог. Он потом ушел командиром звена в 5-ю эскадрилью, которая учила борттехников: то есть, из техников готовили летчиков, и те начинали летать. Там и Покрышкин учился! Он был кавалерист, как главком Вершинин, или Жигарев, или Ворожейкин, первый заместитель главкома ВВС Новикова. Он был командиром пехотной дивизии, и его заставили пойти в авиацию. Вот их всех и учили в 5-й эскадрилье. А к нам пришел старший лейтенант Воронов, опытный летчик. Так вот, он плохо держал перегрузку, и когда мы с ним первый раз полетели на спарке, знакомиться, - я тяну, он мне говорит: 'Какого ты черта тянешь?' Сверенчук держал перегрузку, которую я выносил на пилотаже. Но когда мы сели с Вороновым: 'Какого ты черта?' Я говорю: 'Товарищ старший лейтенант, я же перегрузку держу такую, как привык' - 'Ты уж больше так не тяни'. Я-то выдерживаю легко эту перегрузку, а он не может"...

"...Его по заболеванию сердца исключили, он уехал в Тулу и опять работал на заводе слесарем-лекальщиком. А во время войны он стал летчиком на У-2, ночным бомбардировщиком. И так всю войну провоевал! Впрочем, в какой-то мере может быть и сердце восстановилось немного.

А.Д.: - Там нет таких перегрузок?

Долгушин: "Там, на У-2, тоже перегрузки можно сделать: когда идешь на 'петлю' или на боевой разворот, на нем все равно перегрузку можно дать. Но ты помнишь, что сидишь на фанерном изделии, поэтому там перегрузку не сделаешь, развалишь самолет. У него, у У-2, по-моему, 6 была допустимая перегрузка, а 8 уже разрушающая перегрузка. Мы все прекрасно всё это знали, и не тянули".

Долгушин С.Ф.: "А получилось так: я держал перегрузки лучше его, и как только мы бой начинаем вести, я зайду ему в хвост. Он зайдет, - я выскакиваю, а как только я зайду, он никак не выскочит. И вот так систематически: Так что он признал во мне летчика: еще не совсем, но во всяком случае хоть как-то".
=================================================
*Из дневника пилота 122-го ИАП М.Е.Коробкова:* 'Октябрь 1940 г. Я вошел в состав группы, отправляющейся в правительственную командировку. Сначала думали, в Китай, а оказалось, в Крым, на испытание машин. Затем зима, и мы снова в Лиде'.
=================================================
Долгушин-Драбкину: ' Вот так шел 1940-й год. Полк перелетел из Бобруйска в Лиду. Мы живем дальше, летаем. И вот на самолетах, особенно на моторах М-63, начали проворачиваться втулки. Тут есть шейка коленчатого вала, эта планка проворачивается, закрывает отверстие масла, и все рвет. Надо было что-то с моторами делать. Скандал дошел уже до Сталина. Конструкторы выдумали другую посадку втулок. Втулки стали бронзовые, - как подшипники, только не шариковые. Посадка в гнездо стала другой. Надо было испытать, но испытания - это занимает много времени, и привлечь летчиков-испытателей, - это стоит слишком дорого. Надо отрывать их от других работ, а это 1940 год - испытаний им и так хватает. Решили отобрать нас: 10 человек, холостых, и по технике пилотирования безупречных, самых лучших летчиков. Дали нам командира эскадрильи, комиссара эскадрильи, наш техсостав, и отправили в Крым. Почему в Крым? Потому что там кругом можно сесть.Нас отправили севернее Симферополя, мы приехали туда, пришли самолеты, тоже в ящиках. Их собрали, и к нам приехал комбриг Туржанский. Их было два: начальник Качинского училища - Туржанский, а второй, одноглазый, - летчик-испытатель. Это был его младший брат, и один глаз у него был выбит. Он нам все рассказал, как лучше нам работать, на что особенно обращать внимание. Он был опытный летчик-испытатель и делился с нами своим опытом.Испытания были сложные: 170 полетов нужно было сделать только на пилотаже - чтобы все время гонять мотор: или он выдержит, или разрушится. Поэтому все время надо смотреть за давлением масла, - не падает ли давление масла? У меня один раз начало давление масла падать - я сел. Начали разбираться, но там просто выбило масло - техник просмотрел. Весь самолет был в масле! Закончили, прибыли в Лиду. Никому никаких благодарностей, никаких подарков. Летчики-испытатели ордена за это получали - а нам ничего: не премий, ничего'.
=================================================
*А вот что мне лично рассказал С.Ф.Долгушин о том как они испытывали новые моторы М-63 на И-16 в городе Саки*: "(Для решения проблемы возникшей с новыми моторами – В.Б.) нужно было много лётчиков-испытателей и чтобы их не задействовать, решили осенью 1940 г.  поручить это лётному полку. И вот в конце августа 1940 г. из нас отобрали 10 человек – конечно тех, кто получше пилотировали – самых лучших. Из нас сформировали 10 человек. Все ребята не женатые - холостяки. 
Нам прислали новые машины, в ящиках. Мы приехали со своим… (техническим – В.Б.) составом. Вот мы сами:
-	ящики разбирали,
-	самолёты доставали из ящиков, 
-	собирали, 
-	облётывали 
-	и гробили…
К нам приехал комбриг Борис Туржанский – знаменитый лётчик-испытатель. Его отец-генерал был начальником Качинской авиашколы. Комбриг Борис Туржанский инструктировал нас как лётчик-испытатель: вобщем, нужно было гонять моторы - или они разрушатся или… 170 испытаний, до полной скорости с полным газом и винтом (поставленным – В.Б.) на малый шаг.Был поставлен вопрос: или загробить машины если они не выдержат, или»…

Бардов: «И отрабатывали при пикировании под углом чуть ли не 90 градусов»?

Долгушин: «Под 90 градусов. Гоняли машины: или она разрушится, или выдержит – «или-или». 

Бардов: «И до какой скорости вы разгоняли»?

Долгушин: «540 км/ч по приборам, а истинная – это уже за 600 км/ч. Дальше – уже машина разрушится. Если разогнал до… км/ч – выводишь (из пикирования – В.Б.), а потом опять».

Бардов: «А выходили из пикирования начиная с какой высоты»?

Долгушин: «Ну с 1000 м начинали тянуть, потому что машина просаживается и пока ты её вытянешь! А вытягивали метров на 200 а иногда и ниже вытягивали – кто как тянет».

Бардов: «Вобщем «цирк» как говорится был «ещё тот»? 

Долгушин: «Тот ещё»! 

Бардов: «И много машин наломали»?

Долгушин: "Ни одной"!
=================================================

*Александ Сердюков (инженер-авиаконструктор из ХАИ цитирует кого-то с какого-то авиафорума для Долгушина):* 
'МиГ требовал очень высокой квалификации от летчиков и техников, иначе просто невозможно было "взять от него ВСЁ". Причем одного умения "правильно двигать ручкой и педалями" было недостаточно. Нужно было знать, уметь:
- и успевать правильно подбирать 
- и устанавливать режимы для двигателя, маслянного и водяного радиаторов, шага винта и т.д.'.

Долгушин: 'Пускай не брешет! Слушай! Што в бою было: Где там што, как мы, понимаете ли!: Боже ж ты мой:
- нигде там не приходилось никогда 'шаг-газ'ом регулировать! Редко когда, 
- сектор газа: когда надо - полный, когда надо - уберёшь. 
Всё зависило от обстановки, в которой ты оказался. 
Каждый лётчик знает: если ты идёшь на петлю - вверху надо убрать газ - вертикально с полным мотором не снижаешься - это нужно быть идиотом, для того, чтобы снижаться с полным газом мотора. 
Хотя на 'Ишаках', когда мы испытывали двигатели'

Бардов: 'Именно это и практиковали'?!

Долгушин: 'Вот! А там (на испытаниях - В.Б.): 
- просто полные обороты, 
- полный газ 
- и угол пикирования 90 градусов! Во всяком случае, не меньше 60,
- но до критической скорости. 
Скорость по прибору была по моему 540 км/ч. Как подходит к этому делу - всё! Газ убирай и тяни ручку на себя! А пока его вытянешь - он уже за критическую скорость заходит! Потому что при выводе из пикирования при угле 90 градусов, в момент взятия ручки на себя, пока ты его хотябы на градусов 5 на положительный угол выведешь - всё равно получается разгон ещё какое-то время! И только когда ты уже поставишь его на положительный угол -хотя бы на градусов на 5 - только тогда начинает скорость падать.И бедный выдержал - значит молодец. Не выдержал':

Бардов: 'Так что вы почувствовали себя в шкуре пилотов пикировщиков Юнкерс-87 или Пе-2'! 

Долгушин: 'Это конструкторы над нами и над мотором просто издевались'! 

Бардов: 'Чтобы сэкономить жизни своих штытных испытателей'!

Долгушин: 'Да:
- вопервых возиться с этим долго,
- да и потом - если бы кто-нибудь из нас разбился - потомства нет и жены нет - ну ладно, родители без сына останутся. Во всяком случае, очевидно, что какую-то роль это играло! Потому что все мы - все 10 человек мы были не женатые! Все ребята холостые! Очевидно, раз все были холостые, то при выборе нас это какое-то значение имело - женат ты или не женат и есть у тебя дети или нет! Во всяком случае все мы были холостые. Ну, за исключением командира эскадрильи (Мальцева - В.Б.) и комиссара (фамилию которого мне также удалось узнать - сказал М.Е.Корокбов - В.Б.)'.

----------


## Василий Беликов-Бардов

А вот и ещё один его рассказ на эту тему:

Долгушин: ...кто владеет машиной лучше, кто видит лучше - тот и победитель!
Вот Архипенко пишет тоже, как и Покрышкин, который написал "формулу победы": "высота-скорость-манёвр-стрельба" - это глупость!... Вернее - нет, это не глупость, но основа основ (не в этом и не только в этом – В.Б.)... Я с Покрышкиным говорил (об этом – В.Б.), когда мы познакомились близко. 
Он командиром корпуса ПВО был в Ржеве и как-то ко мне прилетел. Он был член обкома (областного комитета КПСС – В.Б.). 
Я его встретил, а у меня 4-я комната была отдельная - вот он там и ночевал. А вечером жена накрыла стол. Выпили, разговорились и я говорю: "Что ты такую ерунду написал?! Основа в бою - это всё, буквально видеть и грамотно принять решение! Вот это - основа боя - любого боя! Это - самое главное"!

Бардов: И быстрота реакции - быстро принять правильное решение.

Долгушин: Да - ну это само собой! И голова! Как в футболе говорят - не только ноги нужны, но и голова нужна! Так и у лётчика истребителя: и ноги и руки нужны, но основное - голова. Но голова тоже должна соображать в нужном направлении. И вот осмотрительность...

Бардов: То есть глаза+голова+физические способности чтобы при принятии правильного решения (воплотить его в жизнь)…

Долгушин: Физические способности и владение самолетом. И даже во время боя – управляешь самолетом – смотреть и всё видеть. Вот даже сильный лётчик с отличной техникой пилотирования в бою – ерунда! Он просто как птенец! Его приходится полётов 8-10 в зависимости от способностей его головы – даже отличному лётчику требуется от 6 до 10 полётов. 
(Взять) молодёжь или даже «старика» - отличного лётчика – он в первый раз со мной летит в бою. Драка прошла – прилетаешь и спрашиваешь: «Что ты видел»? Он ни хрена не видит! И начинаешь учить! 
И даже когда нас учили в школе на Каче, когда самостоятельно мы стали летать, чтобы научить нас смотреть, инструктора приучали нас видеть всё: смотрят – какой-то инструктор свободный на И-16 и его посылают: «А ну-ка пристройся к нему»!
И вот, подчас, летишь по кругу и смотришь – инструктор на И-16 какой-то к хвосту (к тебе) подходит, подбирается - в хвост начинает пристраиваться:
– ему покачаешь: «Я тебя заметил» и он отходит - это приучали нас смотреть за хвостом,
– если ты не заметил, не предпринял маневра и сел – значит, ты не видел этого самолета – нагоняй от инструктора получишь. Тебе так дадут! Ну не «по шапке», но так отругают – что ты слепарь и всё!
Вот так приучали смотреть. Поэтому крутишь (головой – В.Б.) вот так (показывает)»…
Если ты лётчик-истребитель – научись, как мы говорили «крутить на 360 головой»! 

Бардов: Кто-то из лётчиков-истребителей, кажется воевавших в Испании, как то сказал, что приходилось в бою так крутить головой, что удивлялись, как только головы у нас не отваливались! 

Долгушин: Буквально!

Бардов: Так что это была не шутка?

Долгушин: Это не шутка! Вот это – умение головой вертеть, но не без толку, а всё замечать! И замечать даже с огромной перегрузкой: жёлтые круги у разных лётчиков по-разному. У меня, например, они появлялись, когда перегрузка за 6,5 (Ж) заходит. До шести я держал свободно. А у некоторых – на 4,5-5 Ж перегрузки жёлтые круги” (шли). 

Бардов: А перегрузки были при пикировании и при резких…

Долгушин: Нет:
– при резких разворотах
– и по вертикали когда машину «рвёшь»… 
Причём «рвать» то машину нужно с умом: 
- если её рвёшь вот так вот (показывает) – она вот так вот идёт, потому что поступательная скорость ещё не погашена… Поэтому её если поставишь вот так – она пузом пройдёт и скорость потеряет. И всё! 
- мало дёрнул её (взял на себя) – вот тут скорость потеряешь!
Поэтому…

Бардов: Творческий подход - главное был? 

Долгушин: Да. Вся техника заключалась в том, чтобы выбрать такой момент, оптимальный, что берёшь и используешь планер – скорость используешь и не теряешь ни при малой скорости ни при большой перегрузке – не теряешь скорости – как на планере пилотировать – самое главное! Но и использовать тягу двигателя – это самое было лучшее! Другое дело, когда уже на хвосте у тебя… Тогда уже рви как хочешь!

Бардов: Я когда читал книгу о Хартмане – он говорил её авторам, что в таких случаях использовал что-то вроде нисходящей бочки со снижением в сторону. А Попков Виталий Иванович мне сказал, что его научили в таких случаях кидать машину в беспорядочное падение – чуть ли не в штопор.
А что делали Вы в таких случаях?

Долгушин: Но чтобы в штопор беспорядочно – тоже самое – высота же нужна!

Бардов: При наличии высоты – разумеется!

Долгушин: При высоте. А иногда приходилось драться и на 200 м и на 100 м"!... и т.д. Полностью ту беседу можно увидеть на этой ветке:
http://www.airforce.ru/content/velik...ormule-pobedy/

----------

